# Jose L. Piedra



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Seangar wrote the following in his review of the Jose L. Piedra Cazadore:

*"The MSRP listed above for these must be per box of 5, as nobody in their right mind would pay 15 bucks for a sub-3 dollar cigar. I see them for just over 50 bucks per box of 25. I like inexpensive cigars and am always on the lookout for habano taste on the cheap. I've had a number of the Piedra vitolas, and this one is by far my favorite. The taste to me is habano with a twist, somewhat wild/coarse flavor. Still a ripping good deal on a MM short filler habano. Somewhat ugly construction and burn problems encountered."
*

I was wondering if Seangar still thinks that these are a good deal and if other members agree that they are a good deal.

I am always on the lookout for a good inexpensive everyday cigar and was wondering if these would fit the bill...


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I have seen other reviews from people saying that they liked them, especially that size in particular. I have wanted to try them for a while but I keep forgetting to throw a box in on my next order.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I do admit to liking these, more in the fall and winter. $50-$60 a box is definatly a nice side box to something else when ordering.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Smoked my first one the other night. You know it's cuban and it has a nice rich straightforward tobacco taste. A good value cigar. Hard to go wrong for $ 2 something a stick.:2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like the JLPs. I've smoked the Cremas, Brevas and Cazadores. They are not refined smokes by any stretch of the imagination. Being short filler, I've also found the draw to be variable. The flavor is straightforward, dirty tobacco. That's not a bad thing. I think this muct be what Sean means by "wild/coarse" flavor. 

I was gifted a bundle of 1998 Cremas and man, those intervening years have turned them into mellow chocolate bombs. Alas, JLP with age are getting more and more difficult to find. 

Wilkey


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I prefer the Brevas and Cremas to the Caza's, but they're all good value, and have the basic Cuban flavor profile.
I always have some on hand.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

These are pretty straight forward cigars. Never used to like them, but I sorta warmed up to em of late. Like others have said, good honest cuban tobaccy taste.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have been broke for the last six months and these are the only cigar I have ordered in that time. They are fantastic and I suggest that NO ONE start buying them  These are truly my "go to" smoke.

I get them for $40.00 a cello bundle of 25


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I have been broke for the last six months and these are the only cigar I have ordered in that time. They are fantastic and I suggest that NO ONE start buying them  These are truly my "go to" smoke.
> 
> I get them for $40.00 a cello bundle of 25


I'm not gonna lie to ya, thats not the best way to keep them secret from the general population.

Box of these will be added to next purchase.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Nathan said:


> I'm not gonna lie to ya, thats not the best way to keep them secret from the general population.
> 
> Box of these will be added to next purchase.


Nathan is correct the word is out just ordered a box myself will let you know what I think. May have to change my Moto about not smoking cheap Cigars!!

Gil


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I have tried the Cremas. They are very cheap and are not a bad smoke, but I don't think I would buy a box for ~$50. As some people say - life is too short to drink cheap beer and smoke cheap cigars :al :w


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i find the cazadores to the be the best value in the JP line. decent flavors and i've never had one with a bad draw. they're especially good when you consider they are 6 X43 in size.

bruce


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Smoked my first one the other night. You know it's cuban and it has a nice rich straightforward tobacco taste...


well put. i have a bunch of 5 packs of these free, ive put down almost 2 5'ers already without relizing it. its a quick fix for the classic puro taste. also the burn was amazing for a machine made (it is machine made right?) short filler. also, i think the size im referring to is the cazadores


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I likem!!!


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I like them and at the price point I like them even more. I lenjoy the cazdores the most, good size and very satisfying.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Smoked my first one the other night. You know it's cuban and it has a nice rich straightforward tobacco taste. A good value cigar. Hard to go wrong for $ 2 something a stick.:2


Gracias...the price is very nice


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

LSUTIGER said:


> I have tried the Cremas. They are very cheap and are not a bad smoke, but I don't think I would buy a box for ~$50. As some people say - life is too short to drink cheap beer and smoke cheap cigars :al :w


:r at me, didn't bother to read the post above mine :sl


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the reviews and information!

I am going to pick some of these up based on all of your recommendations. Nice to have BOTL whom you can depend on!

I will let you know what I think of them!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Well WETTERHHORN you done good!! Based on this thread I ordered some JLP Cazadors and what a surprise. First with shipping it will be more like $3.00 a stick not $2.00. I have never done a cigar review and this won't be much of one for those with fruitfull palates (I cant tell the Coffee, Leather,fruit punch ect..) My first test is the smell when I open the box... yep Barn yard Cuban all the way...Next look at the sticks...these have to be the ugliest cigars I have seen but I expected this based on other comments in this thread....now I handle the stick and smell it again... nice size 6X43 I think feels firm no hard spots...I punch the end no clipping for me...now the first taste draw before the light...yep its a cuban the taste is distintive...now the light up...torch on the end and it lights faster than I expect probably due to the short filler... first puff nice draw and aroma...its not a Cohiba but nice smoke and I like the aroma......it lasted about 40 min and got to harsh at the end to nubb but I will buy this cigar again. It will also be the cigar that I will give that guy or Gal (May give the gal a Cohiba if you know) that doesnt smoke much and has never had a Cuban.
Now for the best part...I made a new friend had a question for FrankSmith and we exchanged a few emails and a phone call and whata great BOTL this is what CS is all about....

Thanks Frank S


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

cazadores are the way to go with this brand.

bruce


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

A fine BOTL and I split a box of these, and I am quite pleased!

I found them to be creamy, yet with that distinctive Cuban taste. I would say these are medium smokes. Unlike some of the other brothers here, II didn't find these to ever turn harsh. Rough looking little treats, but quite nice, especially when you consider the price!

So thanks to everyone for the reviews and suggestions!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I got a box of these in last week. I have been smoking them all week. Great smokes.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wetterhorn said:


> A fine BOTL and I split a box of these, and I am quite pleased!
> 
> I found them to be creamy, yet with that distinctive Cuban taste. I would say these are medium smokes. Unlike some of the other brothers here, II didn't find these to ever turn harsh. Rough looking little treats, but quite nice, especially when you consider the price!
> 
> So thanks to everyone for the reviews and suggestions!


I smoked my first one yesterday afternoon. I totally agree with your review. I kinda like the look of these sticks too, rugged.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I smoked my first one yesterday afternoon. I totally agree with your review. I kinda like the look of these sticks too, rugged.


The nice thing is you can have a nice twangy smoke without worrying too much about having to "appreciate" it. At that price it's not a heartbreaker if you have to dump it half way through if you get interrupted or it starts to rain or something. They're what you might call a "low maintenance smoke."


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the Brevas..Got thfe Caz's before but the Brevas seem to smoke and taste better imo..


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> The nice thing is you can have a nice twangy smoke without worrying too much about having to "appreciate" it. At that price it's not a heartbreaker if you have to dump it half way through if you get interrupted or it starts to rain or something. They're what you might call a "low maintenance smoke."


Yes sir, low maintenance is good.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've had the Brevas , Cremas and the Petit Cetros . I like them in the order listed , all good Cuban tobacco flavor and cheap . :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My Cazadores should be here tomorrow. This will be my first box of, well, you know what's.


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

I've got the nacionales - which are a little bit shorter than the cazadores.

I reckon they're a pretty good smoke, at a reasonable price. A good strong cuban taste, but not very complex.

Definately worth keeping on hand in the humidor.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Just ordered a box of the Caz's. At $2.60 a pop I think it's definitely safe to say you just can't go wrong. If I had a stockpile of Fidels finest then maybe a different story. 
Also like the Quinteros. For a few more bucks........ a bit more refined and milder smoke.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive heard good things about the cazadores and the conservas and from my experience and the prices of them, i wouldnt turn them down if i had the chance to buy.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Tried my first one this week! I liked it but it was only my fifth ISOM in spite of my ironic handle.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had a few of the Cremas and I like them for a cheap smoke. I was thinking of picking up another 5 pack and letting them sit a little while. Good stick on a budget


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

The cremas can be had for $40.50 per box if you buy 4 boxes...you just have to open your eyes there easy to find


I have done this deal and find them to be a great stick to keep you away from your more expensive stock...and they are true cuban flavor...kind of like the old world cuban flavor...I'v heard that these are the stable of the cuban farmers and workers

I love them and they keep getting better and better the longer they rest
perfect burn, perfect draw, tons of smole and a great taste...its not a boli pc or a party short but for $1.60 each its a no brainer

stick


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, after reading this I have a box incomming. I'm glad the cigars are pretty cheap or else I would be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Just got a box of cazas last week, only smoked one so far, unfortunately the draw was so tight i had to throw it, hopefully the rest will be better. I have smoked the petit cetros before and those bad boys are tasty! If i could have founda box of them then thats what i would have bought, i am leaning more to the smaller smokes these days.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like these cigars as yard gars,golf gars or just when you dont want to smoke one of your premium cigars.

If you dont let them rest a bit or store them at to high of a temp, you will get a very tight draw. These need to be stored at 65% or less even.

If that is done. You will have a very good cigar for the money you paid.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have had two, one good, one terrible..


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I have had a couple of these bad boys, and I enjoyed them very much. For around $65 that's a good deal, I'll probably be pulling a box next month.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Just got in a box of these... I can say they are quite tasty, a very good cigar for the price.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Not a big fan of these anymore. I probably smoked too many of them a while ago and my tastes have matured.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got my box in, I couldn't wait and I fired one up. It wasn't a bad smoke especially for the $2 price tag. I'm sure they will be even better once they get a chance to rest from thier trip a little more...


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Seriously considering these here soon.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I have some on the way!! Can't wait!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> I have some on the way!! Can't wait!


Post photos!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Post photos!


I will as soon as they arrive. My first habanos order!!! Not much, just getting my feet wet!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> I will as soon as they arrive. My first habanos order!!! Not much, just getting my feet wet!


Those may be my first as well, unless I decide to tack them onto a larger order...trying to decide


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

These were my first habanos box purchase to try something new. I picked up a sampler of a few different brands but with only 5 cigars total and only one of each type there wasnt much room for error. I smoked of from the sampler and it was a bit harsh, so age was probably the issue. I smoked two of these JLP today they were great. Honestly for under $70 a box DEFFINITLY worth it, I say if you're on the fence just take the jump you'll be happy you did it.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

cigar_joel said:


> I will as soon as they arrive. My first habanos order!!! Not much, just getting my feet wet!


They were my first as well. Just beware though, you've just taken your first step down a slippery slope!!!! :w


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> My first habanos order!!! Not much, just getting my feet wet!


Same here, I ordered a box last week. Now all i have to do is wait


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought a box last month, they're now resting in my coolidor. This is my new go-to smoke when I want something cheap. I am VERY satisfied with the purchase. Only downside is they're shipped in a bundle, not a box, and a few of them had damage to the foot. Not complaining though, they're still a bargain.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

audio1der said:


> I prefer the Brevas and Cremas to the Caza's, but they're all good value, and have the basic Cuban flavor profile.
> I always have some on hand.


:tpd: 
I like the Cremas much better than the Cazadores, and they're probably just as cheap.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got mine today and they are some ugly cigars, but i still love em :r

Going to let them rest for a few days before i light up my first one.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, They are ulgy.....but tasty!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Just got mine today and they are some ugly cigars, but i still love em :r


I don't buy em to look at em that is for sure. :w


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Just got mine today and they are some ugly cigars, but i still love em :r
> 
> Going to let them rest for a few days before i light up my first one.


Nice! I dig that rugged look!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Post photos!


Here you go, they came in today!!!!










Joel


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the photos! :dr 

Gonna order these soon!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Like these a lot 
great value. Nice smoke.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am finding it hard to not smoke the box I got... I enjoy these a lot.


----------

